# Numark IDJ2



## boosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I just received a Numark IDJ2, and Ive loaded the librarian software onto my ipod and memory stick that came with it. but when i try playing a track on either of the decks, all i hear is a distorted static sound. I've unistalled and reinstalled the software 3 times with no luck. Anyone know why or how to fix this?


----------



## mav401 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been getting the same deal with my IDJ2, its just been nearly 2-3 months and i barely use it. Hearing static from either deck, have tried everything that has been advised (reinstalled, kept it clean, checked the cabled; i don’t have any problems connecting them with another mixer) and i still keep hearing that annoying static. Only way not do hear it is by just raising the master volume up to 1/4, however its so low its not even worth it.


----------



## boosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I eventually just gave in and had to return the first one. I picked up a new one and it works fine, but now I can't get the new songs on my ipod to load. Definately killing the excitment I had for my new toy.


----------



## KobeSamurai (Mar 23, 2010)

I am having all sorts of problems with my iDJ2 - have given it 48 hours to load an iPod and still not finished. Won't update a Flash Drive, just shows old tracks that are not even on there ... going to cost me a fortune and be very embarrassing when this lets me down at a gig! It's my 4th Numark machine ... all have been unsatisfactory. Spent a fortune and all I get is insecurity when I am playing and supposed to be enjoying myself/entertaining others! All have broken down quickly, all DURING a gig and have had to resort to a CD player or an iPod to get me through the night. Have sent numerous emails to Numark without reply.


----------

